# Cricket World Cup 2011



## spirit (Mar 6, 2011)

Anyone keeping on top it?

It's been an especially good day as both the teams that I'm supporting won.

India and England! 

India even after I die! (Due to re-incarnation and all! lol)

And England till I die! :*D

Any other fans?


----------



## spirit (Mar 25, 2011)

:*eek:

Can't believe there's no more cricket fans here.


----------

